# Train crash...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats why you need to protect your noggin from the sun!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's hilarious!

New take on "ladder roadbed," with it becoming the rails.

I liked how the Polar Express (New Bright?) got a slightly better ending than the Lego train. Kept kickin' even after it was down.

As Vic would say, "Have fun with your trains!"

CJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its immature! its what an eight year old would do with their Legos!






because thats what I did with my Legos at eight years old 






and would still do today given sufficient access to enough Legos


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is far more desirable to have parts fly off when colliding trains. Bachmann have also nearly perfected this feature but LEGO are still the leaders in this area of expertise. 

Andrew


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the point of this stupidity ? I guess training children to be destructive, is popular these days.. It seems to some of us, that "Operating" a railroad, where there is a slight chance of teaching what services railroads provide, would be far more constructive.....but what do I know, in this crazy world.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

C'mon Father, the point of the vid was to _be_ stupid, in a fun and absurd manner.... The majority of us hold the line and uphold the principles, but it's fun to see some mayhem and gore once in a while, right?

Vic, you're the pro at this, help me out.

However, I'll confess that at first I was sort of alarmed. But as the shots got closer, I was relieved that the guy was using Lego trains, and not LGB (Aristo's are too long). Also, the Lego's made the explosions work better, and the parts float more.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh fer Pete's Sake Fred, I was doing this to Legos back in the 60's, and my brother was doing stuff like this back in the 50's and the Little Rascals were doing crazy things way back in the 20's and 30's, and if I won the lotto I'd still be doing it today, Legos are great for " creative testing"....called having FUN! 

Didn't you ever watch the Addams Family?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Cute.

My wife really enjoyed it.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

lllovvve it!
reminds me of the fate, my H0 trains met, when i was about 12...

but this video has its educational side too: it seems the less unsafe, to travel on a train drawn by a steam loco with a cow catcher.

and, as an afterthought...
that is, what one should call a water feature.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That was an entertaining video. 

The suspension bridge collapsing kind of reminded me of the Tacoma narrow suspension bridge collapse. 

The Polar Express crash brought a cartoon bubble to mind. I pictures the kids on the train singing the polar express song, then the crash. After the crash kids crying cause they won't be there on time to see Santa. The conductor is freaking out checking his watch saying they'll be late.

Yup, having fun with trains


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My favorite trick when I was a kid was to run an old beat up Lionel loco full speed into a stack of cardboard boxes.

Whoever owns that house, swimming pool and train can clearly afford to repair or replace whatever he or his kids break.

If it was a hard to replace LGB set I would be less appreciative but Lego? it's just plain fun to watch.

It's his money and no harm done.

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm still impressed with the ladder roadbed/rails, and its transitioning to the (Lego?) track. Some thought went into that.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree Cliff, that was some pretty cool engineering. 

My kids have a lego train. Will have to remember the ladder track in this video. Might be cheaper than buying them new track.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys;

This was not near as spectacular, but I had one of those American Flyer S gauge exploding TNT cars. I was still playing with those trains in my teens (liked girls - just too shy to ask for a date). I thought the TNT car was a bit too tame, so I soldered in an extra circuit and mounted an AE1 flashbulb (remember those?) on the two bare wires. That way when the car blew up, there was also a blinding flash. It used to surprise the heck out of people. I never could figure out a way to make a big "BOOM!" without destroying a piece of the layout though.

Probably could be done today using a strobe flash and a small electronic sound generator.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a prequel, same guy. Check out the on-board view at 1:05 & elsewhere, haha!






Never thought of using yardsticks for rails... 


Same 'layout' a little later, with a deck girder bridge. Definitely some evolution in the design.






The "nuke" video is pretty funny,






Ahh, gotta stop and get something done...


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

We need lotsasteam at our public shows to entertain the kids that ask when we are going to have a crash. We have to tell them that we try not to crash $5000 trains. I did run my C16 off the end of the table once while talking to one of the kids. I leaned over to hear what they were saying and accidentally bumped the throttle to full speed.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

entertain kids,in today s world,you must be kidding,I barely text this message with my pinky in our little less than 5 minutes,they would get bored in a minute!(need to change my name to lessasteam


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

I really don't get it. Why would somebody arrange and film something like that? Do people have too much money? Or perhaps the income from the viewings on youtube return the cost of the broken parts?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

its a matter of taste says the monkey and ate the soap!!!
videos are like books,good ones bad ones


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

MyMiniatureWorlds said:


> I really don't get it. Why would somebody arrange and film something like that? Do people have too much money? Or perhaps the income from the viewings on youtube return the cost of the broken parts?


 With LEGO building blocks, there is little chance of "Breaking" something... they come apart and snap back together again (and not necessarily in the same order or how the original designer intended! But that is part of the fun of LEGO!).


When I was a kid we had the traditional Lionel set and a friend of my oldest brother brought his similar set over to our house and after Dad and my oldest brother and his friend had their turn at playing (which my older brother and I thoroughly enjoyed watching... they knew what they were doing and had fun at making the two engines "miss" each other going opposite directions around interconnected loops with 4 switches!)

When they were done, my older brother and I got to play with them (and the friend said we could just keep his train set as a gift to us!). My brother and I had just seen the movie "The Greatest Show on Earth" where...

*Spoiler alert*!

there is a scene of a train running into an automobile traveling down the tracks toward it (attempting to warn of the 1st section of the Circus train stopped just around a curve (done by the bad guys) so that the 2nd section would not rear-end the 1st).

Obviously, they didn't get stopped in time and the scene is spectacular! My brother and I tried desperately to recreate the scene, to no avail... we could not get the automobile to fly up and over the train, nor could be get the train cars to derail like they did in the movie... but we sure had fun trying!

These toy trains did get damaged in our rough play, but we was kids and didn't care about cost. They would be worth a lot of money today, but only if we had left them in the box and we had sat on chairs and been bored to death as children. As it is, I sold them off when I was in my 20's to buy FOOD for my family and I assume they are still being played with as TOYS by someone else.


Now, when I "play trains" I take into account the cost of the item, but if the desire to do something exceeds the fear of the cost, I figure I paid for the "toys" so I should be able to do with them as I please. I no longer "TRY" to wreck things (especially _either_ of my $4000 Aster Mikes) but I also don't keep them locked away to never chance them getting damaged... and I have wrecked one of them FOUR times (including 3 falls from a 3 to 4 ft high elevated track). The cost of the "toy" is consumed in the pleasure I get from "playing" with them.


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't really know what to make of this ... very weird in my opinion


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

lotasteam often posts off the wall stuff... look up his posts...

http://forums.mylargescale.com/22-photography/50042-kind-real-thing.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/26-european-models-prototypes/50010-nt-never-played-enough-kid.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/28-figures-accessories/48530-magnetic-steering.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/25-poll-booth/46666-post-holic.html

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/45906-nt-not-time.html


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, definitely different, that is for sure.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Best,
TJ


----------

